# Stelplatz in Cochem



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have just entered a couple of stelplatz at Cochem to the database and i was informed that they are already in, but for the life of me i do not see them on the map.

The nearest one is at Ernst and i know it's only 3kms from Cochem so is it too close to be entered. :!: 

Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

Who has told you that these sites were already in the database?

As far as I can see there is one entry of yours awaiting approval with an address of Uferstrasse, Cochem. I haven't seen another of yours for approval/rejection today? Was it rejected at the input stage?


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Bob,

We passed the stellplatz in Cochem last week.....plenty of room!

However the river was in full flood and the town was battening down the hatches... Ernst stellplatz was actually under water 8O 

We could not get up the Mosel to Trier as the roads were flooded past Kindel..so we took to the hills.

PM you later,

Neil


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes Ken, it was rejected at the input stage not giving me any chance to put in the balloon mark, whilst on the subject of balloons can you enter 2 in these same input.

Sue and Neil, hope you got a chance to visit Cochem as it a great place, a pity the weather was so bad. We will be going around that area next September when we go the Lorelei firework show at Sankt Goar, and onto the wine festival for some Dorn Felder.

Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> whilst on the subject of balloons can you enter 2 in these same input.


Hi Bob

Not quite sure what you mean there, can you elaborate?

The site must have been rejected at the input stage because it duplicated an existing entry, possibly the entry you'd just completed? If there are two sites with similar titles you may have to change one of the names slightly to make the database understand that it's a different site to the one already in the database.

I'll approve your entry that's waiting now, try entering your other one again using a variation on the title.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ok Ken

Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that one Bob.

I knew about the little one (no overnight parking?) but didn't realise there was one on the other side of the river. I would imagine its very popular.

pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

Second site is now approved.

I see you managed to get it in once you amended the title slightly - or did you have to class it as a parking place to get it to enter?

We'll try to visit them sometime later this year - I hope your reviews are accurate. :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ken, yes i try too make them as accurate as possible like entering the 2nd one as a parking place rather than a stelplatz as *it is a* car park but with a m/h sign on it, we stayed there one night before we found the stelplatz across the river.

From what peejay is saying it looks like they may have stopped the o/nighting there now but is 2 years since i was last there.

If you want, remove it and i will verify it's status when we go that way in september.

Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

No need to remove it, might be useful info for one of our members.

Perhaps we should all meet up there in September, we could all submit a review then. :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Well, vicdicdoc is seeing about a rally too the firework display at Lorelei in September so you and anyone else can join in and we will all go and see Cochem. :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm heading down there for the first time this Easter so I'll check it out and report back.


----------

